# First cycle/ critics welcome



## Leangainz (Feb 8, 2018)

Thinking of running a 6 week Test Prop cycle at 450mg a week, with a hint of Tbol at 40mg ed.
also will be using a small amount of aromasin, I was thinking 6.25 eod, double the dose if needed (unlikely right?). 

Want to clean bulk, looking to gain a solid 8 pounds. I’ve been cutting the last 2.5 months, lost about 15 Pounds or more, platued pretty hard, feel like it’s due to stress, cause if I eat a shit meal i’ll Wake up a few pounds lighter than I had all week. Stats- 25y/o, 165, 12%bodyfat. Got unengaged back in November and it hit me pretty hard, hints why I cut this winter, but I’m tired of being stressed and want to feel good again. She’s Norwegian and is will be bringing the ring back this summer, and I would like to look like a ****ing Greek god by then. 
Will be eating 3000-3500 cal clean. Tons of vitamins. Haven’t drank alcohol in 12 weeks, won’t be drinking for another 16 weeks minimum. 
Cycle will look like this-

S- 100mg test prop, 40mg Tbol
M-50mg test prop, 40mg Tbol, 6.25 aromasin 
T-50mg test prop, 40mg Tbol
W-100mg test prop, 40mg Tbol, 6.25 aromasin
T-50mg test prop, 40mg Tbol
F-50mg test prop, 40mg Tbol, 6.25 aromasin
S-50mg test prop, 40mg Tbol 


will have clomid and nolva on deck, enough for any kind of pct, not sure what pct I will do yet, but I will keep doing the aromasin during pct as well, maybe a little afterwards as well, for the test boosting benefits.

if all goes well I wil be doing virtually the same cycle 8 months later but will replace Tbol with Anavar.

so there ya go, critique the **** out of it, let me know what pct’s sound good as well.
havent ordered the prop or Tbol yet, so this Cycle is a minimum 1 month away.
no rush.


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2018)

Revenge cycle eh?

why would you decide to inject every day on your first cycle? Especially because it isn't necessary with prop. EOD is fine.


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Revenge cycle eh?
> 
> why would you decide to inject every day on your first cycle? Especially because it isn't necessary with prop. EOD is fine.


i read in a few places the more stable your test levels are the easier the side effects. Forgot to mention side effects are a huge concern. Want to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2018)

Lol wtf happened there for a sec? 6 weeks cycles are only good if you do 6 weeks on 6 weeks off 6 weeks on again. That would apply for more intermediate users. This being your 1st cycle with your virgin muscle you'll probably have some serious pip issues.


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Lol wtf happened there for a sec?


Not sure what you mean


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Is that too hard to read? Should I repost it


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> Not sure what you mean



Nevermind. Something happened but it was quick. Carry on. Lol


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Lol wtf happened there for a sec? 6 weeks cycles are only good if you do 6 weeks on 6 weeks off 6 weeks on again. That would apply for more intermediate users. This being your 1st cycle with your virgin muscle you'll probably have some serious pip issues.



Pip isn’t really my concern, I’m ready for it, especially if it increases higher quality/ keepable gains/ lower sides. The 50mg/ml prop I’m getting is supposed to be smoother also. Only using high quality gear, no iffy shit


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> Pip isn’t really my concern, I’m ready for it, especially if it increases higher quality/ keepable gains/ lower sides. The 50mg/ml prop I’m getting is supposed to be smoother also. Only using high quality gear, no iffy shit



Well give it a wirl. 6 weeks goes quick


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 9, 2018)

Why not just keep it simple and true for the first run?

Done properly it works for basically everyone. Not to mention its a hell of a lot easier then what your going for.


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> i read in a few places the more stable your test levels are the easier the side effects. Forgot to mention side effects are a huge concern. Want to be as safe as possible.



I doubt many of us would be able to feel/notice the difference btw 50 ed and 100 eod. 

What huge concerns do you have about sides? Think you're gonna grow some titties? Roid rage? Dick shrinking?

Pinning ed as opposed to eod will do nothing to negate any sides you may experience. 

But, there's no harm in ed. It's your body.


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

TrickWilliams said:


> Why not just keep it simple and true for the first run?
> 
> Done properly it works for basically everyone. Not to mention its a hell of a lot easier then what your going for.


 there is a bit of a time constraint, as I am trying to to be at my best when I see my ex, not really sure when that is, hoping 4 weeks after last pin, but i’d Like to be totally back to normal, like post pct, so I’m not weird mentally/emotionally/sexually from the cycle. Hints why I want such a short/efficient cycle.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 9, 2018)

If you wanna be a boss when you see her be on cycle.  Just saying...  You're honestly not going to be at your best post PCT.


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> I doubt many of us would be able to feel/notice the difference btw 50 ed and 100 eod.
> 
> What huge concerns do you have about sides? Think you're gonna grow some titties? Roid rage? Dick shrinking?
> 
> ...




Well I’m late 24 and hair is already terribly thin, started shaving last month, terrible genes both my cousins dealing with the same issue. But luckily I look good either way, has actually improved my game. I also already have mild Gyno from childhood, think it’s probably from some ridalin type shit my parents put me on when I was real young. And I have anxiety out the ass. So yeah sides are a top priority.


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> there is a bit of a time constraint, as I am trying to to be at my best when I see my ex, not really sure when that is, hoping 4 weeks after last pin, but i’d Like to be totally back to normal, like post pct, so I’m not weird mentally/emotionally/sexually from the cycle. Hints why I want such a short/efficient cycle.



If the point of the cycle is you want your ex fiancé to regret breaking it off then be on cycle when you see her. Not recovering from a cycle. 

You will regret doing it the way you have planned. On cycle confidence is very high. Post cycle can be iffy as far as emotions go.


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> Well I’m late 24 and hair is already terribly thin, started shaving last month, terrible genes both my cousins dealing with the same issue. But luckily I look good either way, has actually improved my game. I also already have mild Gyno from childhood, think it’s probably from some ridalin type shit my parents put me on when I was real young. And I have anxiety out the ass. So yeah sides are a top priority.



I know plenty of people who, after starting test, have had reduced anxiety.


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> If the point of the cycle is you want your ex fiancé to regret breaking it off then be on cycle when you see her. Not recovering from a cycle.
> 
> You will regret doing it the way you have planned. On cycle confidence is very high. Post cycle can be iffy as far as emotions go.


 the idea of being on steroids when I see her seems sketchy to me. And another thing is I’m not sure when I’ll see her, could be as soon as May, could be July. So there is no exact date. Plus I want to knock this cycle out, give my liver a solid month or two, and then start drinking again. May 19th will be 6 months no alcohol and I’m completely fine with that. I’ve already gotten a lot of mental clarity from the 12 weeks I’ve taken off from it.


----------



## OwnYourLife (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey bro I’ve only got a few cycles under my belt so still very new to it, but listen to these guys. You will definitely want to be on cycle when you see her again. If your shit is good like you say your gonna feel like a boss. And if you wanna look as good as you feel maybe push 10 weeks instead of six. Just make sure you take care of yourself. Listen to these guys here they know what they’re talking about.


----------



## stanley (Feb 9, 2018)

you dont need gear you need counselling


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 9, 2018)

Why are you doing any AAS at 165 lbs?  Are you 5'3"?  Seriously, I have a dog that weighs close to that. How about focussing on diet and training? If you're not a dwarf you should be able to hit 200 lbs without steroids.  You will gain nothing that you keep in 6 weeks.


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2018)

It's an emotional revenge cycle. It's not supposed to make sense.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 9, 2018)

Leangainz said:


> the idea of being on steroids when I see her seems sketchy to me. And another thing is I’m not sure when I’ll see her, could be as soon as May, could be July. So there is no exact date. Plus I want to knock this cycle out, give my liver a solid month or two, and then start drinking again. May 19th will be 6 months no alcohol and I’m completely fine with that. I’ve already gotten a lot of mental clarity from the 12 weeks I’ve taken off from it.


 This post made no sense at all, the drinking part anyway, sooo you don't want to have any clarity when you see this woman??? You're fine with no alcohol, but you're going to start drinking again??


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 9, 2018)

Remember, this is the guy who posted 25 times in Jins Board is Dead thread.  I can see why she unengaged you kiddo


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 9, 2018)

Have you thought this through?  When she gives you the ring back, do you plan on taking off your shirt and showing her your mad gains? Is she going to look at you and say " I broke up with you because of your flabby arms, but now....."  Does she jump into your arms, let you curl her 12 x and then let you carry her off to bed? The suspense is killing me! How does this movie in your head end?


----------



## Leangainz (Feb 9, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Have you thought this through?  When she gives you the ring back, do you plan on taking off your shirt and showing her your mad gains? Is she going to look at you and say " I broke up with you because of your flabby arms, but now....."  Does she jump into your arms, let you curl her 12 x and then let you carry her off to bed? The suspense is killing me! How does this movie in your head end?


 I’m already in shape, and I was even more in shape when we met. We broke up because of 5000 miles, and a trump administration making the process even more stressful and lengthy than it already was. I’m not on here for relationship or life advice, I got my shit together, I came here for cycle advice, so stick to what y’all are good at. 
Im not some chump, so quit trying to play this out like I am.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 10, 2018)

You have at least another year of research to conduct before cycling. 6 weeks of prop ED is dumb. Why would you want to have PIP everyday on your first cycle of a whole 6 weeks then loose it all because you got depressed cause your ex left?

Do yourself a favor. Just keep lifting(if you even lift) and enjoy a slow gradual change in your body. Also add some therapy. It seems like you might need to talk to someone about this girl that who at the very thought of her is making you consider injecting hormones into your body to impress her.


Good luck buddy.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 10, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> You have at least another year of research to conduct before cycling. 6 weeks of prop ED is dumb. Why would you want to have PIP everyday on your first cycle of a whole 6 weeks then loose it all because you got depressed cause your ex left?
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Just keep lifting(if you even lift) and enjoy a slow gradual change in your body. Also add some therapy. It seems like you might need to talk to someone about this girl that who at the very thought of her is making you consider injecting hormones into your body to impress her.
> 
> ...



This right here is what's up!...yea no offense man but you should get your mind in check before you do this..that's just my opinion.


----------



## Beezy (Feb 11, 2018)

A first cycle won’t win here back, but it may help keep your mind off her while you move on, like she apparently has. 
I don’t want to give advice where it’s not wanted, but you know you aren’t doing yourself any favors chasing this relationship. 
As far the cycle, I didn’t even know I was on a cycle until the 6th week. Go at least 8 if you want to get your money’s worth.


----------



## Mr. Doe PhD (Mar 13, 2018)

srs keep it simple, get some hcg inject that twice a week 2 days after each pin. do a 12 week 400mg test cycle, with 800 1st week . youll keep your gains. mk677 acttually helped my anxiety and stress tolerance plus body comp and synergy with all PED's im working on going to a therapist twice or 3 times a week because of some trauma ive had causing bad social anxiety and mistrust for women.. find a good chemist for your hcg. maybe check in ug section. get some proven nolvadex and toremifene as well as aromasin (exemestane) to use as your AI. nolva during cycle will help keep your gyno from flaring up, and exemestane dosed higher may just do the job. once you have the test cyp (run short esters at last 2 weeks so when you hop off you're almost ready to begin pct if you think you need some prop) Test boosters help with sex drive problems, can help confidence, and low aggression ime but not much else.  10mg dbol weeks 1-4 to get the max out of it.  you better train solid, and eat healthy..
meet other girls in the mean time whether you go on cycle or not, and do some therapy or counseling, trust me brah. you get what you put in with therapy like all things. 
Don't focus so hard on her. work on you. get up to about 185 atleast first. i dont know your height so.. get some creatine/protein and healthy food train 4x a week push pull compound movements. you sound like you got a while to go. research hard and check out ergo-log, they have good studies. 

Long ass post i know guys, but im committed to helping a dude that's in need of some good advice.

tl;dr: get up to 180-190 depending on height. i have problems with appetite so i use mk-677 (ibutamoren), and also have been on GHRP-6 for over a year, helps my appetite even more. theyll help combat some fat gain too. 
see a good therapist or counselor 2-3 times a week and try to make good progress.
meet other women.
once you know you're ready, do a 12 week cycle of test cyp or test e 400mg a week take 800 1st week to help these long esters kick in. try some low dose dbol and take it in the am and an hour or 2 pre workout. max 6 weeks of dbol. HCG, aromasin (exemestane). and atleast nolvadex are a must. test boosters and otc pct that has a test booster in it are optional but wont replace true pct! get some mk677 from a reputable place. im not sure you can pm me yet and i dont want to be ignorant of the rules.
GET DAT APPETITE UP and TRAIN HARDER! Read up on everything i just reccomended to you and document all possible sides. use nolva and aromasin on cycle to combat gyno.
I will personally help you with your cycle if you get up to a weight you are truly lookin great at. right now, try getting some GHRP-6, thatll help you gain..


Seriously, go on tinder, find girls you like, always wear a rubber on there.. and get some. you'll feel much better.


----------



## Mr. Doe PhD (Mar 13, 2018)

Meant to edit that, couldnt change the info in time. disregard a cycle atm until you atleast gain that 20lbs back and hit a plateau!!!!

you need to eat more since youre at a plateau already it sounds like.
also seems like you need a lot more cals bud. if you cant stomach what you have already get some GHRP-6 and cjc-1295 no dac also known by its correct name: mod grf 1. 
thatll help you gain your 20 lbs back quick with the appetite boost and help with fat loss. do some research on proper use with these peptides. 
Do a 4 day split push, legs, pull repeat. give a day of rest after legs and youll do better on push day.
Need some more advice pm me brotha

See a counselor or therapist 3 times a week, im about to. use your insurance. put in work and get your moneys worth. trust me, its worth it. **** how you look, you gotta have your head right around girls otherwise it doesnt matter how buff you are! i've had no game and been ripped to shreds and big. didnt help me much. keep going to counseking after if or if nor you get back together. itll show her you're working on your anxiety. a strong minded man is better at all things.
Peace man, everything happens for a reason i believe.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Mr. Doe PhD said:


> srs keep it simple, get some hcg inject that twice a week 2 days after each pin. do a 12 week 400mg test cycle, with 800 1st week . youll keep your gains. mk677 acttually helped my anxiety and stress tolerance plus body comp and synergy with all PED's im working on going to a therapist twice or 3 times a week because of some trauma ive had causing bad social anxiety and mistrust for women.. find a good chemist for your hcg. maybe check in ug section. get some proven nolvadex and toremifene as well as aromasin (exemestane) to use as your AI. nolva during cycle will help keep your gyno from flaring up, and exemestane dosed higher may just do the job. once you have the test cyp (run short esters at last 2 weeks so when you hop off you're almost ready to begin pct if you think you need some prop) Test boosters help with sex drive problems, can help confidence, and low aggression ime but not much else.  10mg dbol weeks 1-4 to get the max out of it.  you better train solid, and eat healthy..
> meet other girls in the mean time whether you go on cycle or not, and do some therapy or counseling, trust me brah. you get what you put in with therapy like all things.
> Don't focus so hard on her. work on you. get up to about 185 atleast first. i dont know your height so.. get some creatine/protein and healthy food train 4x a week push pull compound movements. you sound like you got a while to go. research hard and check out ergo-log, they have good studies.
> 
> ...



Hey Doc: Use paragraphs if you want anyone to read all that. 

I guess we appreciate your enthusiastic advice, but why should we listen to a guy who hasn't even introduced himself?


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Hey Doc: Use paragraphs if you want anyone to read all that.
> 
> I guess we appreciate your enthusiastic advice, but why should we listen to a guy who hasn't even introduced himself?



I felt like I had to take a test when I saw that post. Bullet points make every read so much easier.
He definitely lost me at all the test booster talk though, I felt like I was reading a BB,com article...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 7, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Have you thought this through?  When she gives you the ring back, do you plan on taking off your shirt and showing her your mad gains? Is she going to look at you and say " I broke up with you because of your flabby arms, but now....."  Does she jump into your arms, let you curl her 12 x and then let you carry her off to bed? The suspense is killing me! How does this movie in your head end?



Omg this made my day....


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 7, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Omg this made my day....



It’s been 6 months. Hope he gives an update soon. He’ll be proof that AAS can make a girl forget that you’re 165lbs, balding, and suffering from a mild case of gyno.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr. Doe PhD said:


> srs keep it simple, get some hcg inject that twice a week 2 days after each pin. do a 12 week 400mg test cycle, with 800 1st week . youll keep your gains. mk677 acttually helped my anxiety and stress tolerance plus body comp and synergy with all PED's im working on going to a therapist twice or 3 times a week because of some trauma ive had causing bad social anxiety and mistrust for women.. find a good chemist for your hcg. maybe check in ug section. get some proven nolvadex and toremifene as well as aromasin (exemestane) to use as your AI. nolva during cycle will help keep your gyno from flaring up, and exemestane dosed higher may just do the job. once you have the test cyp (run short esters at last 2 weeks so when you hop off you're almost ready to begin pct if you think you need some prop) Test boosters help with sex drive problems, can help confidence, and low aggression ime but not much else.  10mg dbol weeks 1-4 to get the max out of it.  you better train solid, and eat healthy..
> meet other girls in the mean time whether you go on cycle or not, and do some therapy or counseling, trust me brah. you get what you put in with therapy like all things.
> Don't focus so hard on her. work on you. get up to about 185 atleast first. i dont know your height so.. get some creatine/protein and healthy food train 4x a week push pull compound movements. you sound like you got a while to go. research hard and check out ergo-log, they have good studies.
> 
> ...



Do not tell members to PM you for MK677 again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 7, 2018)

I completely missed this thread the first time around.

Makes it funnier that we have a second thread by the same user on basically the same cycle.


----------

